# i noticed my rank is gone.



## Shinzu (Feb 13, 2004)

i just noticed that my avitar is there but my rank is gone.  is this a glitch because of the upgrade?

thanx  :asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 13, 2004)

Minor Glitch.  Should be fixed.:asian:


----------



## Shinzu (Feb 13, 2004)

thanx a bunch!!


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 13, 2004)

Shinzu said:
			
		

> i just noticed that my avitar is there but my rank is gone.  is this a glitch because of the upgrade?
> 
> thanx  :asian:



You forgot to pay the toll. :uhyeah:


----------

